# Dirty Adder!



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Just out of his winter sleep and very dirty!

Please note this animal was photographed in-situ, not manhandled or disturbed in any way.

Air temperature 4c, hazy weak sunshine.

Distance from subject approx. 3m









Technical blurb for photographers
Nikon D300
Nikon 300mm F2.8 AFD lens
Nikon 1.7x matched convertor
Tripod
ISO 800
Actual Focal Length is 630mm 
Under exposed by 1/3 stop
Raw File
Un-cropped final image


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Thats a top class photo.


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Very good photo dude : victory:


----------



## reptiles4982 (Oct 3, 2009)

nice piccie


----------



## n1ghtf1re (Oct 7, 2009)

nice pic of a stunning British creature of the undergrowth...hope to see lots in the New Forest this year!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome photo


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Great shot!!


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

A heather clad hill had become completely smothered with Rhododendron 
ponticum.This was cleared 2 years ago and heather eventually grew back.
I searched this site for Adders last year without success,so was delighted to find 2 freshly emerged males this afternoon.
The damned camera packed up as I tried to photograph them:bash:


----------



## Poddy (Sep 6, 2009)

i wanna see an adder. curse my concrete covered wilderness.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

That is a lovely picture


----------



## ReptileLady (Feb 4, 2010)

Fab shot! : victory:


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

stunning pic !!!!


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Fab. picture .. Although I would have taken it from 30m :whistling2:


----------



## eazyabe (Aug 7, 2008)

what a stunner


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Brilliant pic as usual


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Nice shot, still not seen any round here and only tend to start seeing them latter in the season.


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

No good you saying all that stuff about "not man handled" and "3 meters away". 
That Adder need a bloody good scrubbing! Mucky thing! 
LOL


----------

